
Show HN: 0-learning curve chorded typing - TBF-RnD
http://doug.tbf-rnd.life:22357
======
TBF-RnD
More info:

[http://tbf-rnd.life/blog/2019/06/16/0-learning-curve-chorded...](http://tbf-
rnd.life/blog/2019/06/16/0-learning-curve-chorded-typing/)

Might be usefull with haptic input/gloves in VR/AR settings. If interested
please comment, participants are very welcomme!

